# Questions about supplements



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I got these supplements a few days ago, and I want to know if they're ok for my dogs.

I have 2 adults, a 3 year-old female around 80 lbs, 6 year-old male aprox. 75 lbs., and a 10 year-old mini poodle, 16 lbs.

Well, I think what I'd want to use would be the salmon oil, vitamin E and I don't know about the rest.
They were intended for my sick puppy but I never got to give them to her. Maybe I should return them to the store... they're still sealed,except for the slippery elm, which anyway I'll keep.

Should I go with the doses they say in the bottle? The salmon oil says 2 softgels twice a day, the vitamin E 1 softgel once or twice daily.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Depends on the dogs weight. THat dosage is fine for a 60# dog, for a smaller one, I'd lower it. 
So the poodle would get just about one gelcap of salmon, and a squirt of E, if I were giving it. You really can't over do the oil, but E should be limited to 400iu daily for a larger breed. 
Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Onyx'girl / Jane :hug:

Thank you! I'll ask around the poodle forum just to be sure about the little one.
I guess he'll also need glucosamine/chondroitin.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Forgot to ask, if they're softgels and they don't eat them like that or spit them out, I can open them and pour the gel inside on their food, right?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> Forgot to ask, if they're softgels and they don't eat them like that or spit them out, I can open them and pour the gel inside on their food, right?


I poke a hole in one end of both the fish oil and the vitamin E and squirt it onto Shasta's food. She thinks it enhances the taste!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs eat them like treats. The only supplement I have to crush and diguise are the B and C vitamins.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs eat them like treats. The only supplement I have to crush and diguise are the B and C vitamins.


Jane, have you ever tried chewable C for your dogs?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm too frugal! I've seen it, but just buy the ones you swallow, my family shares the bottle with the dogs, so we go thru C crazy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm too frugal! I've seen it, but just buy the ones you swallow, my family shares the bottle with the dogs, so we go thru C crazy.


My husband prefers the chewables. I'm just wondering if Shasta would like them, too. Although right now she's getting plain tablets hidden in canned food.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Hehe, thank you, Jane and Paula!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I buy powdered C or capsules and open them up. 

Rafi gets 2 fish oil capsule plus 1 E plus 2000mg C plus a zillion other things (for his joints and digestion). The heavy dose of C is for his joints too.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Ruth!

Then if the Vitamin E is 200 IU, 2 softgels a day are ok?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, 2 are ok. I give one because his fish oil capsules have vitamin e in them and so does one of his other supplements.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I see, thanks again!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't use the B12 or A, the rest look good. 

If you think a B vit is needed a B complex would be a better choice as all the B's work together.

Vit A is fat soluble and can be overdone. I don't think it is necessary unless there is a dietary need for it. In my opinion a better choice for extra vit a is carrots or sweet potatoes. I love getting vitamins and minerals from foods rather than pills and the vit a in the above is beta carotene which will only be converted if the body needs it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I put the gel caps in their kibble and add a little water and they eat them right up. I do add yogurt or cottage cheese daily also. 2capsuls daily and 1 vit e 400iu.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Natalie, thank you. Those were intended for my puppy with renal failure, but I couldn't even give them to her. I lost her before I could.
As I said in my first post, I will return them to the store as they're still sealed.

Thanks, Zayda. Do you mean 2 capsules of Salmon oil daily? Are they also 1000 mg too or other?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dejavu said:


> Those were intended for my puppy with renal failure, but I couldn't even give them to her. I lost her before I could


I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> Natalie, thank you. Those were intended for my puppy with renal failure, but I couldn't even give them to her. I lost her before I could.
> As I said in my first post, I will return them to the store as they're still sealed.
> 
> Thanks, Zayda. Do you mean 2 capsules of Salmon oil daily? Are they also 1000 mg too or other?


Yes they are 1000mg gel caps salmon oil. look up Carlsons Norwegian Salmon oil it is a very good one.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Dejavu said:


> I got these supplements a few days ago, and I want to know if they're ok for my dogs.
> 
> I have 2 adults, a 3 year-old female around 80 lbs, 6 year-old male aprox. 75 lbs., and a 10 year-old mini poodle, 16 lbs.


What health or physical problems do the dogs have? How varied is their raw diet? What percentage of their diet is made up of fish or grass-fed red meat (beef, bison, lamb, etc.)?

I don't believe in giving supplements unless a dog NEEDS supplements.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, natalie and Zayda.

Lauri, my mini poodle has a slight heart murmur that was detected many years ago. The two big ones don't seem to have any medical condition, but since their baby had some congenital issues I'm going to have them both tested as soon as I get out of debt and can pay for it.

Well, also one of the GSDs is getting older and hitting almost 7, so to me it would be more maintenance and preventing any future issues.

I haven't fed them any fish at all. I do feed them ground beef, I'd say about 10 oz. 3 times a week?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Unless the beef is from *grass-fed cows* (and you would know it because it would be VERY expensive) I would go with adding the Salmon oil for everyone.

For a healthy dog I give 1000 mgs of oil per 30 pounds of body weight.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

And uh... I forgot to say that my ground beef is most likely NOT from grass-fed cows.

Thanks for that, Lauri!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> My dogs eat them like treats. The only supplement I have to crush and diguise are the B and C vitamins.


Jane, just like you said my dogs have been taking their Salmon oil softgels just like treats, and they seem to like them which of course is good.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

One more question, I was looking for the thread(s) where it said the reason to give salmon oil with vitamin E, but I can't seem to find it.

Why do they need to be given together?

EDIT: I also found this interesting info about coQ10, which now sounds perfect fro my senior poodle:http://www.coq10dosage.com/coq10-dosage-for-dogs


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Extra vit e prevents the fish oils from becoming rancid once consumed. Most already contain vit e in the capsule to prevent the oxidation in the capsule before it is consumed.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, thanks so much, natalie!


----------

